# Can you see my display picture?



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

Can anyone here see my picture (the cube thing)???

Just say yes or no


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

No. Not here. It is on your CARD (bottom left button). In order to make a picture appear near your name, you must edit Avatar settings, not picture settings.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

And maybe it was too big. Please check the settings in your control panel.


----------

